
Azure goes database crazy with one new NoSQL and two new SQL services - tosh
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/05/azure-adds-mysql-postgresql-and-a-way-to-do-cloud-computing-outside-the-cloud/
======
justinclift
> The company is also offering a preview of a database-migration service that
> takes data from on-premises SQL Server and Oracle databases and migrates it
> to Azure SQL Database.

That's awesome. While I'd personally prefer the migration goes to
PostgreSQL... :D, it's still good to see more options for migrating away from
Oracle to <anything else that works>.

Hopefully Oracle's "Cloud" platform dies off, followed by the rest of the
company.

------
tracker1
May look into what the PostgreSQL option offers... of course plv8 is one of
the main extensions I look for, but I know there's several that are very
popular.

